# Timeless Fence



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

I am currently exploring fencing options and i ran into a YouTuber that recommended the Timeless Fence by Plastic Innovations. He said that it was the best stuff he every used and he even kept bucks and does on either side of it and it kept them in. Do any of you use this or know anything about it?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Never heard of it.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I never have either.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Wow, okay that is either a bad sign or... I'm the first to find it. Well, second to that YouTube guy. I'll have to do some more research and see if this is a good option.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Pretty neat! I don't have electric fence but interesting to learn about this

https://www.plastic-innovation.com/about.html


----------



## Lamancha Lady (Dec 13, 2011)

Never heard of it, but I do love the super easy installation.


----------

